# My Ellenton CCO haul



## HockeyChick04 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've noticed that between two or three of us we have been hitting up this CCO lately. I was really happy with what I found. I went in looking for brushes but not surprising I came out with more.






-Heirlooms Eye Brush set
-Heirlooms Face Brush set
-Small Fafi bag
-Electro Sky Paint Pot
-Pharaoh Paint Pot
-Pagan Eye Shadow
-Haunting Eye Shadow
-Graphito Paint
-Spankin' Rich Dazzleglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Foolishly Fab Pushglass
-Blast O' Blue Lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Strange Hybrid Lipstick

My mom and I went into Coach and they were having a big post-Holidays sale. My mom got her first Coach purse and I found some things I really liked too. She snuck back when I was in the CCO and bought me the wallet on the bottom left, I have the best mommy ever.


----------



## aic (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sooooo envious u got spankin rich dazzleglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol...im running dangerously low on mine....Enjoy


----------



## blinkymei (Jan 14, 2009)

lovely haul... I wish I could go to a CCO or any outlet for that reason


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 14, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, I love those paintpots!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 14, 2009)

i'm so jealous, my CCO sucks monkeyballs. they dont have jack lol. lady told me they won't get anything new til after february. wtf.

but anyway, enjoy your delicious haul hun.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 14, 2009)

im so jealous u have spankin rich, mines nearly gone! enuff ur haul!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, lucky!! I went to Ellenton last week and they didn't have any brushes! I also hit the Coach store last week. God, I love Coach.

I have a question...can someone explain what blue lipstick and gloss does? I know ya'll aint walking around with blue lips, so there has to be something it does.

Hubby and I are going to the Orlando outlet tomorrow!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 14, 2009)

Forgot to ask...how much were the brush sets??


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 14, 2009)

I love that CCO.. I went there during 4th of July weekend when i visited Clearwater. Its soooooo much better than my crappy CCO down here in Sunrise. They had so much stuff! I almost wanna drive 4 hours up there just to shop..haha


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Jan 14, 2009)

The brush sets were around $30. I'm planning on going to Orlando on Friday, you'll have to give me a heads up on anything good. I'm just attracted to weird colors, plus the blue will deepen up some other lipsticks, helps make them look more blue based.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HockeyChick04* 

 
_The brush sets were around $30. I'm planning on going to Orlando on Friday, you'll have to give me a heads up on anything good. I'm just attracted to weird colors, plus the blue will deepen up some other lipsticks, helps make them look more blue based._

 
Ok, thanks. I didn't figure that the gorgeous ladies here with such great makeup skills would be going around with blue lips, lol.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 17, 2009)

great haul!  I want that Paint!!


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

great haul, and ahhh i love the coach outlets! they are so bad on my wallet lol


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jan 17, 2009)

I am sooooo jelous!!! We need a CCO in Canada!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 18, 2009)

good one!


----------

